# Cool article.



## island schwinn (Nov 19, 2022)

The Krate Muscle Bike Series - Mecum Magazine
					

Collector-grade 1968-1973 Schwinn bicycles




					monthly.mecum.com


----------



## Rollo (Nov 19, 2022)

"In 1967, the Slik-Shift shifter arrived" ... 
...  had em in '66 ... and they were STik shifts ...


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Nov 19, 2022)

This is what happens when these greedy craplicking auction houses start jumping into  areas they are not qualified to be involved in.
Slik Shifters and wrong years are just the beginning.
Did anyone but me notice that these all knowing azzclowns actually added a second year of production to the Grey Ghost? Now we all need to find the ultra rare 1972 Grey Ghost to fill our ever bulging warehouses of bikes we paid way too much for thanks to these pot stirring destroyers of the American Dream.
Sorry guys, I just cannot overspeak my disgust with these greedy two faced walking trashbags that destroy every hobby they touch by hyperinflating the prices to the point where no normal people can afford to touch the product then when the market tanks they drop them like lava bombs.
I know lots of collectinvestors worship at the altar of greed and belief that the whole is worthless compared to the sum of its parts.
They are the ones like that scrotum toad Jesse James that would destroy rare parts on cars on his weekly TV show and tell you it was OK because now yours was worth more.
Gotta quit now or I will not sleep at all tonight from the anger at the defecive thinking promoted there.


----------



## jammer (Nov 20, 2022)

They offered a one year only color on the Gray Ghost, 1971 and 1972, ha! Poorly written article for sure.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 20, 2022)

jammer said:


> They offered a one year only color on the Gray Ghost, 1971 and 1972, ha! Poorly written article for sure.



Definitely!


----------



## Grey Ghost (Nov 20, 2022)

Model name
Krate
C-30-5

That doesn’t look right either.

Btw, this article came out a few months ago, if not longer.
I found it when I was looking for pictures and information on Krates after I got mine.

The pictures were somewhat helpful.....


----------



## Grey Ghost (Nov 20, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> This is what happens when these greedy craplicking auction houses start jumping into  areas they are not qualified to be involved in.
> Slik Shifters and wrong years are just the beginning.
> Did anyone but me notice that these all knowing azzclowns actually added a second year of production to the Grey Ghost? Now we all need to find the ultra rare 1972 Grey Ghost to fill our ever bulging warehouses of bikes we paid way too much for thanks to these pot stirring destroyers of the American Dream.
> Sorry guys, I just cannot overspeak my disgust with these greedy two faced walking trashbags that destroy every hobby they touch by hyperinflating the prices to the point where no normal people can afford to touch the product then when the market tanks they drop them like lava bombs.
> ...



C’mon man, tell us how you really feel.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 20, 2022)

Grey Ghost said:


> C’mon man, tell us how you really feel.




Okay. Coffee table clutter, just like all the books written by herself.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Nov 20, 2022)

Grey Ghost said:


> C’mon man, tell us how you really feel.



I am 62 man, I may not live long enough to go into that much detail.


----------



## Sparkplug (Nov 20, 2022)

I am an auctioneer and I’ll have to say that I agree with your rant. It is true that as an auctioneer I make more money on an item the more it sells for as I get a percentage of the final price at the fall of the gavel. But to push the values of so many items is just pure greed. I am a casual collector of bikes and I have seen guys lose out on bikes to people who buy and then hide collectible bikes where no one can ever see them. I am more into Classic and vintage cars and trucks and yep, the same thing there. How can a restored 1973 Ford Bronco be worth over 100,000.00? It’s ridiculous. It probably costs 25,000.00 to restore one to mint condition. There ain’t that much to them. A Ford Falcon drive train and a body no bigger than a WWII Jeep! So, when I appraise values of cars and trucks most guys take it somewhere else. Because I appraise them for what they are, not what they could or might be.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Nov 20, 2022)

Man, it is great to hear an honest opinion from someone in the business.
I do not fault anyone for making money, or a living. And who doesn't enjoy a good auction?
I may not like the exorbitant prices some of these items bring but I also do not like to see some grieving widow get the knife again when her husband's hobby sells for a few cents on the dollar. Then the items go to another auction soon after like a Mecums or Barrett-Jacksons and skyrocket into another universe while the new sellers gloat on their good fortune.
You made the point in a way I cannot since I am not in that business. I also had not thought of the angle of auctioneers losing business due to their being honest and fair on appraisals. 
When I was growing up we were taught to always be honest and fair. You reminded me that doing whats right is not always the easiest path.
Thanks man


----------



## Darthvader (Nov 21, 2022)

Cool


----------

